# New scope



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm in the market for a new scope and just looking for opinions. Plainsman has brought my attention to the Nikon Monarch in mil dot reticle? Does anybody else have any experience with this scope from what I've read it seems like a real quality optic but I want to be sure. I would go the Leupold mark iv route but I do not have the funds, I am in college  I want the scope to be accurate, hold its zero through all powers, and perform in a sniper-esque fashion. I know that is alot to ask. I know that Nikon offers many customizable options regarding the turret knobs


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

for the price of the nikon i would go with the vortex viper pst. Better warranty, better options and glass that is as good if not better. I have a buckmaster right now that has done everything asked of it so if you are set on the nikon it will work just better options available in that 1000 dollar range.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I have the same scope Plainsman is talking about, 4-16x42 SF mil. It's a good scope. I know at one time they could be had for around $370 new on Ebay, with free shipping. That's a good deal for that thing. Even if you pay $400 or a little higher, that's substantially cheaper than a $1000 scope. Think Huntin1 has one too. Between the two of them guys I'd say that scope has been put through the paces. If they still recommend it, I'd buy with confidence.

With the Monarch it comes with capped low profile turrets. I haven't done a whole lot of cranking on them, but the little I have, they seemed positive, and repeatable. I did buy the higher target turrets, but they were too tall for my liking.

If that $400ish is your top price range, I'd get the Monarch.


----------



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks guys the reason I am wondering all this is because I bought a Swift Premier 4.5-14x44 about a year ago for my DPMS Bull 20 and the thing doesnt hold its zero through all of the powers, I was disappointed to say the least when I discovered this. That is why i'm lookin for a new scope.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

My Monarch has worked well for me. It tracks well and has always returned to zero and I've cranked on it alot. I would not hesitate to buy another.

huntin1


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Jul 15, 2011)

I know you asked about the Nikon Monarch ,,,,but for what its worth I bought the Pro-Staff 3X9X50, Its been on one 30-30 and two 30-06's and so far its doing great!
Im getting ready to buy another one for my Marlin 45-70 GBL....................


----------



## Shorthair.On.Point (Nov 28, 2006)

I think you will be happy with the Nikon. I think it is the best scope for the price.


----------

